# Benjamin Smith 1785 pocketwatch



## Technorog (May 22, 2016)

Hi all, I have just come across a Benjamin Smith pocketwatch dated on the case & the movement as 1785. I have searched the internet for information on it but there does not seem to be much out there. The only info I found is that he was based in Guernsey {I think}.

The watch is approx 44 mm across with a silver case, it has a fusee movement {I think} which appears to be complete but does not work. The case is reasonable for a 231 year old watch but it has no crystal or hands.

If anybody can help in any way like it's history or if I could get it repaired anywhere I would dearly like to hear from you.


----------



## Technorog (May 22, 2016)

Hi again just uploaded some photos to Photobucket here is a link;

http://s1244.photobucket.com/user/Technorog/library/


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

i see its a key wind. the time set must be " key set" via a square on the hour hand " hub" or "THUMB SET ". other than that, what marks are on the case? perhaps you can date the case? vinn


----------



## Technorog (May 22, 2016)

Hi Vinn, thanks for your posting, it is indeed a key wind there are 2 square shafts on the rear of the movement 1 for the time piece the other has a dial marked 1-6 and quarters in between. The case has the same number as the movement I believe now that this is the maker's serial number not the date but I believe the date to be 18th century. The inner case has silver marks but I can not make them out even with a loupe apart from one looks like 2 triangles with something beside them possibly an "f" the other has just 1 triangle.

The outer case also has 2 marks but I can not determine anything about them.

I am just totally intrigued now so will just keep on trying.


----------



## eri231 (Jun 28, 2015)

Please no Thumb Set this is not a Roskopf. damaged hands if you do this.
Benjamin Smith from Alfreton was active from 1765 to 1803

regards enrico

small disc from 1 to 6 is the hairspring regulator Tompion called after its inventor. the chain comes off, there must be two hooks at the beginning and end of the chain. if there are not, the chain must be changed

regards enrico


----------



## Mike Palmer (May 25, 2016)

Hello! Your watch probably has a verge escapement. The reason why the case has the same number as the movement is probably because it was specially made for the watch but at a later date and by coincidence, the number corresponds to the likely date of manufacture. It would almost certainly have originally been in silver pair-cases. The current case appears to be silver-plated, so it will not be hallmarked. The dial doesn't appear to be original, I doubt that there is an extended arbor on which to fit a seconds finger because at that time, few were fitted? The balance wheel looks to be straight, does it swing when you rotate the watch? If so, the problem will probably lie in either a broken mainspring, or a broken fusee chain.

Regards, Mike


----------

